# Which ivf protocol to adopt?



## Pauls (May 3, 2005)

Last month we had a high FSH and so did not go on with that cycle. This time it is back to a more normal result and we have to choose. Do we go for downregulation from day 21 or a more aggressive treatment?
We were successful when we did downregulation before and the clinic seem to be relaxed about which route we go down. 
Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi
Do you have to choose between short or long protocol?  
D/R on day 21 sounds like long protocol to me, which in terms of the amount of drugs you have to take you could say was more aggressive than short, even though your treatment may appear more gentle because it goes on for longer.  You're in for roughly 6 weeks of treatment (including 2ww), for about 4 of those you'll be down regging, with roughly 10 days of stims.  

I'm surprised your clinic isn't advising you which route to take.  I guess if they genuinely don't have a preference it's up to you really - the long protocol takes longer, so maybe go short, but if you down reg OK then at least you know that long works.

I have heard that some clinics recommend short protocol if you are a bit older, or have high FSH.  I am older though and my clinic did long protocol with me.  
I'm sure if you look on the IVF chit chat thread, I've seen somewhere some explanations of the different protocols.....

sorry probably not much help!  good luck which ever you do.  I'd press the clinic for a professional opinion though.

Claire x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Research I have looked at showed that the short protocol is actually worse for ladies with high FSH levels, so I would suggest the long protocol.

Ruth


----------

